# info on schools in cyprus.



## andrew-roper (Oct 4, 2008)

hi, everyone, we are thinking of moving to cyprus next year, we are trying to find out as much as we can, we have 3 children so we need to know about the schools, we've heard there are english schools there but they are private, do you know if thats true, if so how much do they cost? or would it be better to put them in a greek school? look forward to replys with any info! from andrew and claire....


----------



## alarholm (Oct 6, 2008)

andrew-roper said:


> hi, everyone, we are thinking of moving to cyprus next year, we are trying to find out as much as we can, we have 3 children so we need to know about the schools, we've heard there are english schools there but they are private, do you know if thats true, if so how much do they cost? or would it be better to put them in a greek school? look forward to replys with any info! from andrew and claire....


I can't answer specifically for Cyprus, however I know a bit about moving with kids. The first thing you need to think about is how long you plan on staying. If there is any chance of you returning to the UK before they leave school, I'd strongly suggest keeping them in an international school/british school system. If you live anywhere near a british military base, you also have the option of putting your kids into their school - although you will have to pay high fees as you are not considered "entitled". This is what we do here in Germany. 

However, if you are planning on staying in Cyprus and making your life there, then consider sending them to a Greek school. Kids pick up language very quickly and they will have years ahead of them to catch up on what they miss while learning the language. It's an exciting life experience for them and one which can't be replaced by anything.

Remember one thing though, if you put them in a british/international school, their friends will all speak english etc which will make it harder for them to settle 

Hope this helps!

Aly


----------



## mike on tour (Aug 25, 2008)

*Home Ed*

I had Home Educated my son from 11 - 14+ , but found a nice Lady Vanessa in Peyia who used to be a member of Education Otherwise herself - so sent my Kid to her 2 days a week ( quiet reasonable fees too ) to keep him up to 'speed ' ! He liked the relaxed set up - 1 older group ( teens) of 14 - 1 smaller Group of under 12s ( perhaps 18 ) !
Happy to give you her Tel no if you want to PM me - Mike


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

andrew-roper said:


> hi, everyone, we are thinking of moving to cyprus next year, we are trying to find out as much as we can, we have 3 children so we need to know about the schools, we've heard there are english schools there but they are private, do you know if thats true, if so how much do they cost? or would it be better to put them in a greek school? look forward to replys with any info! from andrew and claire....


There are approximately 20 private English Schools (most based in and around Nicosia, and a hand full in the other major towns of Larnaca, Limassol and Paphos). Don't however, expect the rolling fields of Eton - they are English medium schools which charge moderately expensive fees (but much less than one would pay in the UK) and most have their disadvantages and advantages. Some have very good (but veneer thin) reputations, some of the very best in fact advertise themselves as English Medium schools, but are patronised by the Upper Crust Cypriots who are simply after a badge and the standard of teaching is pretty shockingly bad and most teachers revert to Greek (leaving ex-pats feeling a little isolated). Many pupils have additional afternoon lessons and the morning fee school is a glorified baby sitting service. There is a handful of genuinely good schools out there too, but they all struggle to maintain a decent staff base as local teachers are signed on to a list to teach at state schools (a civil service position with massive fringe benefits) and are called up to teach in state schools and therefore leave their private posts at short notice (like most jobs in Cyprus, teaching is poorly paid - but state tenured posts with pension schemes and health insurance are considered well paid and plum jobs to get). 

The state schools are a mixed bag. Some are pretty dire institutions with teachers who simply turn up for the paycheck and can't be bothered to update their lessons. They do not offer IGCSEs or A levels, just a School leaving certificate, which means there is a huge market for afternoon instruction from private tutors for those students who want to obtain entrance exams for UK or overseas study (another reason why private schools are popular with Cypriots as they do teach the UK curriculum and offer IGCSEs and A levels).

Choice of private or state will depend on the age of your children, their future aspirations for further study, location and finances. Also keep in mind that the school hours, holidays and half-term breaks are different from the UK - there are many more holidays in Cyprus, so the fees are less as there is less schooling in the school year. The private and state systems mirror holidays and festivals very closely, so there is little difference in terms of time spent at school in either.


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

Phew , Glad all my little ones have left school


----------



## Krystyna (Jan 22, 2008)

*I am interested...*

I am looking to move to Cyprus but the quality of school is one of the most important issues here. I would be obliged if you could let me know how come you have such an insight into the subject?
I have spent 2 weeks in May 2008 visiting few different schools and found one or two that I thought might fit the bill for my 11 year old (he will start middle school in September). One was the American Academy in Larnaca and the other The Heritage north of Limassol, also Foleys in Limassol but not as well equipped.

All of the schools were saying that they don't have many places available and I am in a bit of a pickle if we didn't leave too late. 

Anyway, do you know anything about any of these schools? If so I would appreciate your input greatly.

Best regards
Krystyna 





kimonas said:


> There are approximately 20 private English Schools (most based in and around Nicosia, and a hand full in the other major towns of Larnaca, Limassol and Paphos). Don't however, expect the rolling fields of Eton - they are English medium schools which charge moderately expensive fees (but much less than one would pay in the UK) and most have their disadvantages and advantages. Some have very good (but veneer thin) reputations, some of the very best in fact advertise themselves as English Medium schools, but are patronised by the Upper Crust Cypriots who are simply after a badge and the standard of teaching is pretty shockingly bad and most teachers revert to Greek (leaving ex-pats feeling a little isolated). Many pupils have additional afternoon lessons and the morning fee school is a glorified baby sitting service. There is a handful of genuinely good schools out there too, but they all struggle to maintain a decent staff base as local teachers are signed on to a list to teach at state schools (a civil service position with massive fringe benefits) and are called up to teach in state schools and therefore leave their private posts at short notice (like most jobs in Cyprus, teaching is poorly paid - but state tenured posts with pension schemes and health insurance are considered well paid and plum jobs to get).
> 
> The state schools are a mixed bag. Some are pretty dire institutions with teachers who simply turn up for the paycheck and can't be bothered to update their lessons. They do not offer IGCSEs or A levels, just a School leaving certificate, which means there is a huge market for afternoon instruction from private tutors for those students who want to obtain entrance exams for UK or overseas study (another reason why private schools are popular with Cypriots as they do teach the UK curriculum and offer IGCSEs and A levels).
> 
> Choice of private or state will depend on the age of your children, their future aspirations for further study, location and finances. Also keep in mind that the school hours, holidays and half-term breaks are different from the UK - there are many more holidays in Cyprus, so the fees are less as there is less schooling in the school year. The private and state systems mirror holidays and festivals very closely, so there is little difference in terms of time spent at school in either.


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

andrew-roper said:


> hi, everyone, we are thinking of moving to cyprus next year, we are trying to find out as much as we can, we have 3 children so we need to know about the schools, we've heard there are english schools there but they are private, do you know if thats true, if so how much do they cost? or would it be better to put them in a greek school? look forward to replys with any info! from andrew and claire....


It's very important for families obviously, and not surprisingly a lot of questions/threads relate to where are the best schools etc.
It all depends where people wish to live, but its always worth looking at educational establishments outside of the main towns of Paphos & Limassol.
We did a lot of research in the area of Polis and Polemi, the latter being about 17 kms from Paphos.
Speaking on our travels to a family from Rochdale, they were very impressed with the local junior/senior schools where their children had quickly intergrated and were socialising with the local Cypriot children. More importantly there was a a lot of after school activities taking place both on and off the school premises; even an established karate club meeting in the local community centre. There were a number of English families living in Polemi and the atmosphere was genuinely very friendly. Just a thought, but worth casting the net wider?


----------



## Aase (Jul 8, 2007)

We moved to Limassol in August and sent our children to Heritage. We visited the year before and were impressed with the facilities and the school seemed good. Our experience has not been a positive one, though, and we removed the children from the school after two months as they both hated it. My children are in Reception and in Year 3. We were shocked at the standard of teaching, especially in our son's year and he regressed massively in two months, mainly because he lost all interest in learning as the teacher was constantly putting him (and other children) down. Also, as a very large percentage of the children at the school are Russian speakers, my children came home showing off their new Russian words rather than the Greek words I was hoping they would learn...

I have friends with children at Foleys and they are very happy with their progress. Foleys is known for being very strict and traditional, almost old-fashioned (at least that's what one of the teachers say!) but the students achieve high grades. 

I know Foleys has a waiting list for many of the classes but would be very surprised if Heritage does as many people have taken their children out of the school. When my son started in Year 3 in September there were 24 students, since then 6 have left, two due to moving somewhere else, 4 due to them being unhappy with the teacher and the general education. All four have gone to The Dragon School, including my children. 

The Dragon school is far from flash and the facilities are not brilliant at all. The teaching is very good and the atmosphere is great. All students from Year 4 upwards have their own computer at school and they carry out a lot of their research using the internet. They are opening a new Secondary School in September and already now a couple of the years are filling up as they have aquired a very good reputation among families. 

Best of luck, finding the right school is such a massive worry! Our son has been very unsettled since we moved here and quite resentful as he didn't want to be in Cyprus. Today, however, he declared that he is fine in Cyprus now and that he wants to go to The Dragon School past Secondary.


----------



## Jac (May 4, 2008)

May I ask, does anyone know / have any experience of the schools in the Polis to Pomos area?

Thanks,
Jac


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Krystyna said:


> I am looking to move to Cyprus but the quality of school is one of the most important issues here. I would be obliged if you could let me know how come you have such an insight into the subject?
> I have spent 2 weeks in May 2008 visiting few different schools and found one or two that I thought might fit the bill for my 11 year old (he will start middle school in September). One was the American Academy in Larnaca and the other The Heritage north of Limassol, also Foleys in Limassol but not as well equipped.
> 
> All of the schools were saying that they don't have many places available and I am in a bit of a pickle if we didn't leave too late.
> ...


My reply on a different thread concerning the International School of Paphos gives a bit on my background, and my views on the quality of private and state education in Cyprus. As a brief recap, I am an ex-external examiner and educational consultant who spent many years in the UK University system . One of the problems that I faced there (in another of my roles as an admissions tutor) was the poor general standard of education in the UK with many students (with good grades at A level) unable to write effectively or hold a comprehensible discussion at an academic level appropriate for undergraduate study. The auditable excellence and league table syndrome of the UK managed (in my view) to cover up the appalling and deteriorating state of UK education generally. So far, Cyprus has managed to avoid a burdensome inspectorate, but it does make choosing a school difficult as many reputations for schools are only based on hearsay and good family connections (and many of those reputations are not well deserved or stand up to scrutiny). 

I’ve attained my insight into the schools of Cyprus through working in them since 2005 (and attending many staff training events held by Edexcel in Cyprus where the teachers of most of the private schools gather). I’m currently the Academic Coordinator of a private school in Larnaca – but not the one that you’re interested in. The rules of this site do not allow advertising, so I will not mention exactly where I work, but give my honest opinion on private vs state schools and advice on how to choose a school. My second insight comes from my wife (who is Cypriot) and our friends who are all teachers and inspectors within the State school system. 

The schools that you mention are family run (or a foundation in the case of AA), exclusive schools with good reputations – there are many parents that are very satisfied with them – but equally those that have had bad experiences (which I’d say is pretty much true of ANY school). In general I would say that if your child is naturally gifted and gets on with study with minimal effort, he will probably pass the entrance exams and be welcomed into these schools. I have no direct experience of these schools other than to judge the teachers that I have met at training events and many (but not all) appear to be reasonably well qualified and committed – although I have heard complaints from parents that there are not enough after school clubs, activities and general ‘school spirit’ at these schools. 

The American Institute in Larnaca is run by its ex-pupils when it comes to the majority of its teaching staff. The school has an excellent reputation and a long history. It was abandoned by its American founders during the troubles of the 70s and is now run as a non-profit educational foundation by a board of ex-students. It only accepts high flyers and is not particularly interested in ‘challenging’ students (in my opinion). I get the impression that ex-pat community of the school is not particularly well served – as with many private schools in the larger towns, the local Cypriot community tend to patronise these schools, and although they advertise themselves as English medium schools, many teachers in practice revert to Greek in their everyday communication with children which can be very isolating for ex-pat children.


----------



## Miles and Sue (Nov 11, 2008)

mike on tour said:


> I had Home Educated my son from 11 - 14+ , but found a nice Lady Vanessa in Peyia who used to be a member of Education Otherwise herself - so sent my Kid to her 2 days a week ( quiet reasonable fees too ) to keep him up to 'speed ' ! He liked the relaxed set up - 1 older group ( teens) of 14 - 1 smaller Group of under 12s ( perhaps 18 ) !
> Happy to give you her Tel no if you want to PM me - Mike


hi Mike thanks for a different and informative take on this thread your message has been of much use to me and exactly why we spend hours trawling through forums looking for information from people who can answer questions based on their personal experience so thanks again. 

Now does anyone have any experience of the Pegasus private school in paphos please

Thanks again Miles


----------



## andrew-roper (Oct 4, 2008)

*how much do private schools cost?*



Aase said:


> We moved to Limassol in August and sent our children to Heritage. We visited the year before and were impressed with the facilities and the school seemed good. Our experience has not been a positive one, though, and we removed the children from the school after two months as they both hated it. My children are in Reception and in Year 3. We were shocked at the standard of teaching, especially in our son's year and he regressed massively in two months, mainly because he lost all interest in learning as the teacher was constantly putting him (and other children) down. Also, as a very large percentage of the children at the school are Russian speakers, my children came home showing off their new Russian words rather than the Greek words I was hoping they would learn...
> 
> I have friends with children at Foleys and they are very happy with their progress. Foleys is known for being very strict and traditional, almost old-fashioned (at least that's what one of the teachers say!) but the students achieve high grades.
> 
> ...


hi, its great to hear your son has now settled, i have 3 children, and would love to move to cyprus, education is my biggest worry, and your info has been a great help, can you tel me how much it costs to send your child to dragon school and where is this school? look forward to your reply, form claire...


----------



## andrew-roper (Oct 4, 2008)

*help me please*



kimonas said:


> My reply on a different thread concerning the International School of Paphos gives a bit on my background, and my views on the quality of private and state education in Cyprus. As a brief recap, I am an ex-external examiner and educational consultant who spent many years in the UK University system . One of the problems that I faced there (in another of my roles as an admissions tutor) was the poor general standard of education in the UK with many students (with good grades at A level) unable to write effectively or hold a comprehensible discussion at an academic level appropriate for undergraduate study. The auditable excellence and league table syndrome of the UK managed (in my view) to cover up the appalling and deteriorating state of UK education generally. So far, Cyprus has managed to avoid a burdensome inspectorate, but it does make choosing a school difficult as many reputations for schools are only based on hearsay and good family connections (and many of those reputations are not well deserved or stand up to scrutiny).
> 
> I’ve attained my insight into the schools of Cyprus through working in them since 2005 (and attending many staff training events held by Edexcel in Cyprus where the teachers of most of the private schools gather). I’m currently the Academic Coordinator of a private school in Larnaca – but not the one that you’re interested in. The rules of this site do not allow advertising, so I will not mention exactly where I work, but give my honest opinion on private vs state schools and advice on how to choose a school. My second insight comes from my wife (who is Cypriot) and our friends who are all teachers and inspectors within the State school system.
> 
> ...


hi, your info has been useful but i'm still confused, i would love to move to cyprus with my 3 children aged 11, 7, and 6. i would love my children to intergrate into a greek school but am put off completely by the fact that they only leave school with a leaving certificate, can you tel me how much private schools cost? do you think my children will have a better life and education here in the uk or in cyprus? I work in a pre-school, and am qualified as a level 3 in childcare and education, in the uk, this enables me to work as a teachers assistant, nursery nurse, or i can open my own creche or pre-school, do you know if this would be the same in cyprus? and are there many jobs in childcare? im sorry to ask so many questions and i would be really grateful if you can answer any of them, i'm finding it really difficult to choose where to settle, i love the sun, so would love you to say we'll be fine in cyprus, but also need to know the truth, isit a better life out there? from claire in rainy wales....x


----------

